# Doom cheats funktionieren nicht



## PhoenixEX (19. September 2017)

Hey Leute,

ich habe DOOM durchgespielt und wollte jetzt auf Hardcore Modus mal alle Waffen haben(cheaten)
Das Problem: die Cheats funktionieren nicht
Wieso?
Schummeln in DOOM - alle Cheats im Uberblick - News - Gamesplanet.com

Die Konsole taucht auf aber die Cheats sind alle unbekannt

Weis einer warum?
Danke
MfG


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. September 2017)

Quelle anschauen. bis auf den cheat code god ist kein Cheat aktivierbar

Doom: Cheats im Uberblick - God-Mode, alle Waffen und mehr freischalten - NETZWELT


----------



## PhoenixEX (19. September 2017)

Warum aber


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2017)

Weil ID Software das so will.

Der Hersteller hat die Cheats absichtlich deaktiviert. Der Grund wurde nicht kommuniziert.


----------

